# Anybody know anything about snowdb.com?



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I had used this site extensively over the years but recently it wasn't updated with the newer gear and I was bummed. Just curious if any mods or users knew who hosted it or if it was going to get updated?


----------

